# Fire Drill



## DeepSpring (Oct 12, 2006)

1






2





3





4





5





6






7





Thanks for looking


----------



## inneist (Oct 20, 2006)

If I remember correctly, you are still in your teenage years. Several posts from you have been on serious social topics. I think it merits big encouragement.

In this series #4 and #6 got my attention. Obviously you were composing while shooting, but what's greater is you caught real emotions in such an event situation. Very good!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 22, 2006)

Im surprise that these days they dont call them bomb threat drill or mass murderer drill... Seems fire is the least of a parent's concerns now..


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 22, 2006)

nice ones! number 6 is the best imo!


----------



## DeepSpring (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you guys. 6 is also my favorite

and yes tsienni I'm just about 17 another month


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 23, 2006)

You students look a lot more relaxed about the whole drill than the teachers in charge do!!! 
Understandable!

I also like 6 best of the series.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 23, 2006)

I always find your photos interesting and l love looking at them! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## russrom (Nov 6, 2006)

Kinda takes me back to school


----------



## ShootHoops (Nov 6, 2006)

oldnavy170 said:
			
		

> I always find your photos interesting and l love looking at them! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 
I agree with you!

I love his pictures!


----------



## ambergideon (Nov 13, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Im surprise that these days they dont call them bomb threat drill or mass murderer drill... Seems fire is the least of a parent's concerns now..


 
They call them "lock-down" drills at my children's elementary school. They have to lock all the doors, shut off all the lights and hide while being completely quiet. One of my kindergartners came home upset because she was sure that they were practicing because it was bound to happen someday.


----------



## iPanzica (Nov 13, 2006)

Yea I think I like 6 best too, great shots! Keep up the great work. I remember Fire Drills in the middle of winter (acident boxs falling on fire alarm in cafe) ... it was soo cold! That was years ago though.


----------



## MdLyle (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm unsure if I like 4 or 6 better, they are all very good!


----------

